# immer wieder gleiche Sockets



## Guest (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo,
folgende Frage: Über

```
Socket socket = serverSocket.accept();
```

wird ein neues Socket erzeugt. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, bei ankommenden Anfragen, immer wieder dasselbe Socket bzw. z.B. eine Anzahl von Sockets zu benutzen, die immer wieder verwendet werden?

Ich danke Euch.


----------



## André B. (17. Okt 2006)

Darf man Fragen zu welchem Zweck? Ansonsten gibt dir die Methode accept(); doch ein Socket Objekt zurück, welches du zum Beispiel an eine Methode weitergeben kannst, die das, was du dort amchen möchtest organisiert.


----------



## meez (17. Okt 2006)

Nein...wie auch...ein Socket repräsentiert einen "Client", bzw. einen Speicherbereich, wo "seine" Daten reinkommen und gelesen werden können.


----------

